# Crysis not working windows 10



## stoggs1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hey guys, so last night i installed crysis after not having played it in years but when it loads it just sits at a black screen for about 10 seconds then crashes.

Im running windows 10 64 bit home premium fresh install of the game patched to the latest version, i plan on re installing the game if need be but if anyone has a suggestion i could try first i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 4, 2016)

This is a possibly important detail:  you're using the Steam version, right?
http://steamcommunity.com/app/17300/discussions/0/864945401070748061

I have the *.zip file from 2013, if you can't still find it.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 4, 2016)

xorbe said:


> This is a possibly important detail:  you're using the Steam version, right?
> http://steamcommunity.com/app/17300/discussions/0/864945401070748061
> 
> I have the *.zip file from 2013, if you can't still find it.



I tried to play this a while back and it wouldn't run, so I didn't pursue it, just assumed it was old.  I'm reinstalling now...Thanks for the tip!

JAT


----------



## stoggs1 (Aug 4, 2016)

No its the original retail version, ive had the game since it came out back in 07.


----------



## stoggs1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ok quick update i put the game in compatibility mode and ran it in admin mode and its working fine. Should have done this in the 1st place lol.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm actually surprised you got it working. That original has SecuROM. MS said any hard disc DRM protected games would not run in W10.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 4, 2016)

ran the steam version recently. Has several weird lighting bugs especially visible during daytime. Also it crashes on the end big alien fight. 

but it always started.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 4, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> Also it crashes on the end big alien fight.



Notorious memory leak at the end of the original Crysis, that will drag it to a crawl the longer you play that final battle.  Might work if you restart the game, and reload at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## stoggs1 (Aug 5, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm actually surprised you got it working. That original has SecuROM. MS said any hard disc DRM protected games would not run in W10.


Hmm i didnt know that. Crysis is the oldest game ive played on my computer since ive installed win 10, i did have have to use a no cd crack tho since my crysis disc is scratched to hell though im surprised my dvd rom drive read the disc to install it but when when i would try to load the game it gave me a no disc error.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 5, 2016)

I have the Steel Box edition I'll see what happens. I've been on a Classic game kick. This fits the bill.

Edit: I can't even get it to go past "Updating component registration" on the install, Compatibility mode or not...


----------



## stoggs1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Are


INSTG8R said:


> I have the Steel Box edition I'll see what happens. I've been on a Classic game kick. This fits the bill.
> 
> Edit: I can't even get it to go past "Updating component registration" on the install, Compatibility mode or not...


Are you installing from the disc? Installation went fine for me, it was just getting it to start but that was my own fault, i forgot to put the game in compatibility mode and run it as an admin.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 5, 2016)

If you people get it working, you'll be my heroes for conquering W10's anti-DRM stance!


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 5, 2016)

stoggs1 said:


> Hmm i didnt know that. Crysis is the oldest game ive played on my computer since ive installed win 10,* i did have have to use a no cd crack* tho since my crysis disc is scratched to hell though im surprised my dvd rom drive read the disc to install it but when when i would try to load the game it gave me a no disc error.


That's why it worked at all IMO. It's pretty unlikely that the scratches have anything to do with the no-disc error.

Win10 still doesn't support disc-based DRM but those cracks *usually* just alter the game code to skip over the part where it tries to load and/or call the DRM, which solves the issue. (Pirates to the rescue? )

99.999% of PC-DVD games don't need the dvd for anything (beyond DRM sectors verification) once installed; some older CD games used the disc for CD-audio but IDK of any DVD games that actually access files from the disc. It was common practice for a while to make a specialized DVD-image that contained nothing but false data (appears to be there but isn't) and the securom sectors, for use with a virtual drive on games that were difficult to crack via software.

The no disc error is basically a generic "something isn't right" error from SecuROM. If it doesn't detect the SecuROM sectors for any reason (such as not being able to get low-level system access), it throws a no-disc.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 5, 2016)

stoggs1 said:


> Are
> 
> Are you installing from the disc? Installation went fine for me, it was just getting it to start but that was my own fault, i forgot to put the game in compatibility mode and run it as an admin.


Yeah but I gave up and just bought a cheap Steam key. Problem solved. 
Wouldn't be the first game I've replaced digitally... Had the same issues trying to install CoD 2 from the disc too.


----------



## stoggs1 (Aug 5, 2016)

m4gicfour said:


> That's why it worked at all IMO. It's pretty unlikely that the scratches have anything to do with the no-disc error.
> 
> Win10 still doesn't support disc-based DRM but those cracks *usually* just alter the game code to skip over the part where it tries to load and/or call the DRM, which solves the issue. (Pirates to the rescue? )
> 
> ...


Oh ic. Is that an issue i would run into with all my older games? I plan on playing through all the crysis games since i havent played any of them in while.

The only one i wont have to worry about is crysis 3 since its tied to my origin account.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2016)

yogurt_21 said:


> ran the steam version recently. Has several weird lighting bugs especially visible during daytime. Also it crashes on the end big alien fight.
> 
> but it always started.



I experienced the same lighting issues. I also had the crashes at the end but I found a workaround, at least it worked for me a while ago. 

I tried lowering video settings all the way down with no success, resolution, etc. The only thing that worked for me was changing the difficulty level. It crashed on higher difficulty levels; I was on Delta. Set it down to easy or normal and the final level stayed working fine and was able to finish the game. Very strange. 

Hopefully it'll help you out.


----------

